# Bathyscaphe 100 landed a few days earlier.



## alls3rvice

Hi guys,

Here is my new baby, I guess it is the first video with the BS100 on youtube ( see below). This is, without any doubt, the best choice I've made in years regarding watches.

My impression after 5 days:

-The applied markers on the dial are some killers . Wow. Their cutted shape throws some light flashes around like diamonds, which are quickly noticed by the crowd. Compliments will follow, just sit down and wait...

-The crystal quality and clarity is insane. Having only inside coating but is almost on par with one of my other superb piece's (Ball Trieste) crystal which has double AR coating and the best clarity possible. If Ball wouldn't have the outerside coated I swear the Aquadive would be the no.1. 
Aqaudive Bathyscaphe features probably the best crystal with inner AR coating ever seen!

-The crown has a double O-ring under it, at least this is what I saw without tearing it apart.

-The bezel, oh boy! Looks like Seiko's and Omega's bezels had unprotected sex and this baby was born. The precision and the feel is...orgasmic.. You must buy this watch only to feel the laser cutted ratchet under your fingers. Really, is like fine tunning a micrometer, no play at all but easy to turn like a feather and each hope gives a distinct two tone noise tik-tok..tik-tok...this is what I hear.

-I personally find the lume to be pretty decent, the superluminova area is not too large on the bezel but I can say that the lume is really very good, equals the Ginault which used several layers of C3 and C1 it lasts quite enough. Much better than on Steinhart divers. 
Both bezel and the dial markers have the same intensity and color ( green) in the night, that is what I call a nice touch. Seeing the watch in the blue neon lights, the bezel marker looks bright blue while the dial's remain green. What is interesting is that the lume does not look blurry or diffused, but very clear in the dark. I guess that's due to the applied polished markers around them.

In conclusion.

Take a few Brits and German guys, buy them some Swiss Air tickets and you'll have the best made watches in no time.
I have nothing to say but praise Aquadive for what they did and for the excellent support so far. These guys stand behind their products, they reply fast to the emails or on the phone, they love their watches.

Now the video and the pics






And the pictures:


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

When I got my BS100, I wowed in so many ways. Completely agree.



alls3rvice said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Here is my new baby, I guess it is the first video with the BS100 on youtube ( see below).
> I promise to give a full review of it, I have the picutres in my Nikon waiting but not the time.
> 
> My impression after 5 days:
> 
> -The applied markers on the dial are some killers . Wow. Their cutted shape throws some light flashes around like a diamond, which are quickly noticed by the crowd. Compliments will follow, just sit down and wait...
> 
> -The crystal quality and clarity is insane. Having only inside coating but is almost on par with one of my other superb piece's (Ball Trieste) crystal which has double AR coating and the best clarity possible. If Ball wouldn't have the outerside coated I swear the Aquadive would be the no.1.
> Aqaudive Bathyscaphe features probably the best crystal with inner AR coating ever seen!
> 
> -The crown has a double O-ring under it, at least this is what I saw without tearing it apart.
> 
> -The bezel, oh boy! Looks like Seiko's and Omega's bezels had unprotected sex and this baby was born. The precision and the feel is...orgasmic.. You must buy this watch only to feel the laser cut ratchet under your fingers. Really, is like fine tunning a micrometer, no play at all but easy to turn like a feather and each hope gives a distinct two tone noise tik-tok..tik-tok...this is what I hear.
> 
> Now the video. (Pictures will come soon).


----------



## Spring-Diver

Congrats!

I can't wait to receive my BS300.
for some reason I can't view the video on my iPad :-(



Cheers
Shannon


----------



## alls3rvice

I can see it on my iPhone's youtube app right from this post, so is there already.


----------



## nolidge

Thanks for the video!


----------



## William

Thanks for the post.
Love my BS100 also.
Now waiting for them to start shipping the DLCs...................

Bill


----------



## nolidge

Is it just me or does it look like the 100 wears a bit larger than 42mm? It may be just me dreaming about my 300...haha


----------



## William

To me, it wears quite a bit larger than most 42mm watches mainly due to its thickness.
The thickness can also be deceiving depending on how flat (or not) the caseback is.
If the caseback is rather flat, as on the BS100, it sits much higher on the wrist and appears "larger" than its dimensions would suggest.
I can't remember how many 44mm watches I have flipped because I really liked the looks but were just too large on the wrist. I have a rather small wrist and the BS 100 is the largest I can wear without feeling silly (my opinion only). It is exactly what I have been searching for.
The BS 300 would be way over the top for me at 20mm thick.

Bill


----------



## alls3rvice

Agree. Also the BS 100 has a rounded shape which gives more presence. But is not so thick at 15mm after all.
The most suitable watch size for me is 43mm but I could wear 44mm-45mm if they have resonable lug size. 
The Trieste in this video has 43mm and is 18mm thick, you may see the difference between them at some moment in the video. 
I was already used to thick watches but this is not so thick just gives a nice presence.


----------



## nolidge

I know im the odd man here, but i just have a thing for fine crafted big hunks of metal. The only part of the BS300 that makes me nervouse is the 20mm hieght. My corum deep hull @19mm made me a bit uncomfortable at first but i quickly got use to it. If the 300 doesnt sit well ill surly try for a 100. Only a few days left till i know for certain.


----------



## William

nolidge said:


> I know im the odd man here, but i just have a thing for fine crafted big hunks of metal. The only part of the BS300 that makes me nervouse is the 20mm hieght. My corum deep hull @19mm made me a bit uncomfortable at first but i quickly got use to it. If the 300 doesnt sit well ill surly try for a 100. Only a few days left till i know for certain.


I have only seen pics but it appears the BS 300 has a bit more caseback height (depth?) than the BS100 so it may sit perfectly for you.
Good luck...........


----------



## Deepdive

The thickness of BS300 was the fact what convinced me instead of 100. Especially tall bezel and caseback of 300 I prefer the most. I Have 7.5" wrist so maybe 100 is better choice, but I dont care, there is no other option for me. DOnt care if it looks silly or not, nobody cares about it...
Both models has short lug to lug so it is comfortable watch without doubts.

Cant wait to get mine, untill this week I suppose...



nolidge said:


> I know im the odd man here, but i just have a thing for fine crafted big hunks of metal. The only part of the BS300 that makes me nervouse is the 20mm hieght. My corum deep hull @19mm made me a bit uncomfortable at first but i quickly got use to it. If the 300 doesnt sit well ill surly try for a 100. Only a few days left till i know for certain.


----------



## ericdraven

cool , post up some close ups of dials if ya can


----------



## Eric L.

I had to watch all 8 minutes of it to see the bezel ratcheting at the end. 

Ok, I am just being difficult because I am eagerly awaiting my BS300.


----------



## alls3rvice

So what? Then use the playback bar like any other smart ass.

Well, If I would've known about that, I would've start ratcheting it from the start but I just discovered it at the end . 
I can't stop doing it all day long now. It's addictive.. so watch out!


----------



## jswing

Congrats. My 100 still amazes me, truly one of the best purchases I've made.


----------



## Spring-Diver

Nice!!!! 
It looks great on your wrist:-!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## alls3rvice

Thanks!


----------



## alls3rvice

I just remembered where's the camera tripod so I thought to take a few close ups and lume shots. 
These are for real. I didn't charged it to a lamp, is the room normal light and there's no post-processing or photoshop involved, nada. Just used high iso and turned the lights off - the only light is coming from the living room through an opened door.

Pretty decent lume, n'est pas?. (The Triste has tritium microtubes T100 not T25.)


----------



## PloProf Pimp

Love the photos and CONGRATS on your AD 100!!! That Trieste is nice too!!!


----------



## PloProf Pimp

ericdraven said:


> cool , post up some close ups of dials if ya can


Close-ups of the dials have been posted in many other threads.


----------



## Spring-Diver

Excellent photos..... Thanks for sharing :-!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## ericdraven

whats wrong with showing some of the new crop close ups ???? geex you would think its a bad thing . ive seen close ups of first responders what the deal because 
someone wants to see a new batch ?? the 100 or 300 ???


----------

